# Highest clockspeed you've got?



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

Post the highest windows-bootable clockspeed, CPU-Z screenshot would be nice bot not nescessary. Mine was 2800M MHz, not stable.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 7, 2007)

I got to 2940MHz, which would make the computer reboot as soon as I started a game .


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 7, 2007)

me intel pentium 4 2ghz to 2,80ghz unstable


----------



## vega22 (Nov 7, 2007)

3.6ghz but it crashes as soon as i do anything.

its bench stable at 3.4ghz and i run 24/7 as my sig.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2007)

3.2GHz on my Quad with no voltage changes, but it was flakey and not always bootable.
3.107GHz was stable and I was able to run all benchmarks fine.
Back to just running stock speeds now.


----------



## pt (Nov 7, 2007)

same as marsey99 but with a e2180


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

Well... I just booted with 3.3ghz, but once I started CPU-Z it BSOD'd.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 7, 2007)

3.0 on my x2


----------



## Demos_sav (Nov 7, 2007)

4.2Ghz on my P4.....bsod right after logging in Windows.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 7, 2007)

3.4 on my 6000+, but that was just messing around. I'm sure I could get higher if I tried lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread title should be "Turn you CPU's in to silicon volcanoes!"


----------



## Darknova (Nov 7, 2007)

3Ghz. I'll get around to overclocking further one of these days lol.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 7, 2007)

Nah man, I do all my extreme overclocking late at night when it's cold.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 7, 2007)

3.2 on rig in sig


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

hat said:


> Post the highest windows-bootable clockspeed, CPU-Z screenshot would be nice bot not nescessary. Mine was 2800M MHz, not stable.



Dude, that's pretty good with stock AMD cooling!


----------



## Black Light (Nov 7, 2007)

AMD64 X2 5600+  3.5ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

Black Light said:


> AMD64 X2 5600+  3.5ghz



Were there sparks?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Nov 7, 2007)

3.9GHz on a pentium D stock at 2.66, bsod'd when i booted windows

Stable at 3.7GHz on stock voltage XD


----------



## Black Light (Nov 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> Were there sparks?



haha no sparks running perfectly at 3.25GHZ atm maybe need water cooling to get it stable at 3.5GHZ. Oh and no issues with 3.5 till I tried to play games


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is the highest on my X2 





Here is the highest STABLE OC on my Sempron 3200+ on STOCK V-CORE STABLE 





Highest on above stock V-core STABLE


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 7, 2007)

5.66GHz on my 4600X2, not stable.




 I love throwing this pic around!

EDIT: BTW if you hadn't worked it out this is of course fake. It was an error on CPU-Z's part, I have quite a few examples including one rating my 4600 at over 11Ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 5.57GHz on my 4600X2, not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your full of BS.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 7, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think your full of BS.



I am indeed, the good old CPU-Z error!  I've posted it, what now? 50 times perhaps?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 7, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think your full of BS.



I second that


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> Dude, that's pretty good with stock AMD cooling!



It was stock voltage. I will probably be able to pull 2.9GHz with a new power supply and cooler, coming this christmas.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2007)

celeron d 351 @4.2ghz somewhat stable






and then my a64 3000+ @2.59ghz stable with the amazing vcore of 1.81v


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2007)

You should really go for a flat 2.6... just looks better


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

it wouldnt boot


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

wtf? It's just 10MHz more... 
So how long have you had it running at that speed? Any problems whatsoever?


----------



## tehczar (Nov 8, 2007)

3.6GHz C2D E6750

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=264690

I could probably go more but I would need better cooling, currently using a Zalman 9700, idle 33, load 48


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> wtf? It's just 10MHz more...
> So how long have you had it running at that speed? Any problems whatsoever?



only occasionally since i got my 7800GS but with my ti4200 it ran at 2.56ghz when i was on it cause that only took 1.7v 

but my 7800gs artifacts when the bus speeds outta whack so since i have no bus locks i cant oc my cpu


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, what a great clockspeed for that voltage!  @a tehczar
OUCH no buslocks... mine automatically locks @cdawall
The only change I can make buswize is PCI-E bus and HT link :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2007)

I got 3.4 once...  temps were about 55c...  it was -1c outside, and my computer was very happy.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

lol hush the clawhammers took 1.9-2v to hit 3-3.4ghz newcastles took 1.7-1.85v for the same thing and since i have both i will see


----------



## Disparia (Nov 8, 2007)

3.2Ghz P4D @ 3.84Ghz

Haven't tried for more, simply at 240Mhz it divides evenly for my memory (400Mhz).


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn, that's pretty fast, even if it is a Pentium D!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> Damn, that's pretty fast, even if it is a Pentium D!



my dad is picking up a new mobo for his PD @ xmas when the prices are low i will post the max of his 930 when that shows up should be well over 4ghz  and i will probably throw in the celly d and max it out with some real volts


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2007)

Q6600 GO. I can boot into windows and run super pi at 3.8ghz, but can't get it stable w/prime95 and OCCT. Highest stable is 3.67ghz


----------



## vaperstylz (Nov 8, 2007)

Did this awhile back,got bored one night.Booted windows ran dual instance of orthos for 45minutes E6600@3.8ghz.Current stable speed 3.7ghz


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

45 minutes isn't adequate


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> 45 minutes isn't adequate



The thread does not say highest _stable_ clockspeed you've got


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> The thread does not say highest _stable_ clockspeed you've got



LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

No one says anything about my 3.1ghz Sempron


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 8, 2007)

vaperstylz said:


> Did this awhile back,got bored one night.Booted windows ran dual instance of orthos for 45minutes E6600@3.8ghz.Current stable speed 3.7ghz



Dude you have my props>><<<as 45 minutes would damn sure be enough to know with some minor tweeking there is stability to be had


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2007)

i got my q6600 to boot into windows @ 4.392ghz but it reboots when i move the mouse or touch the keyboard. 488x9=4392mhz @ 1.52v.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I guess thats because it's a Sempron...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i got my q6600 to boot into windows @ 4.392ghz but it reboots when i move the mouse or touch the keyboard. 488x9=4392mhz @ 1.52v.



Yeah, I'm funny about voltage, never tried beyond 1.5v


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> No one says anything about my 3.1ghz Sempron



thats cause i have seen higher


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> The thread does not say highest _stable_ clockspeed you've got



I guess I just did the metaphoracal equivilent of kicking myself in the balls...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

cdawall said:


> thats cause i have seen higher



i had a 3.2ghz but i didn't take a SS of it  it just slipped my mind.If i still had the CPU i would do it again.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> Damn, that's pretty fast, even if it is a Pentium D!



Thanks. Nice speed, just wish I had more cores 

Stock voltage and all that... might try for more when I have time to bench, try a new combination of FSB/memory, bench again, and so on.

Also, while I believe that I did a good lap job on my CPU, I don't think I did a good job on my heatsink - temps barely dropped and that could be accounted for by my AS5 -> MX-2 switch.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

I hit 3.4 for all 20 secs

3.3 stable


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had a 3.2ghz but i didn't take a SS of it  it just slipped my mind.If i still had the CPU i would do it again.



you could have had 2nd or 3rd in hwbot if you did to bad though


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 8, 2007)

3150Mhz... Why? Due to the fact that the 975X can only do 450 FSB... yes my DFI Can do 450, fast for 975X! Blasted 1.65Volts through it lmfao! I then tried 1.7 (Norhtbridge cooler started getting warm to touch), then 1.75 but still couldnt go past 450... 451 = no POST.

3150Mhz Stable! However I dont run that high since 2.8Ghz (400FSB) will do me better, as I run the RAM at DDR800 at that speed. If I go to 3.150 I am required to drop the RAM strap down to DDR400... giving DDR632... not very nice performance overall!


----------



## SMACK900 (Nov 8, 2007)

E4300 @ 3Ghz - Stable. I have pushed it to 3.1Ghz and it appeared to be OK but I didn't stress test it.
She did spit the dummy when I tried for 3.2Ghz, might be time to whack on a 120 Extreme and give it another go


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Update: I had my 5200+ up at 3GHz today, but it wasn't even stable enough to complete SuperPI 1M 

It was, however, stable enough to grab some CPU-Z screenies!!


----------



## officermartinez (Nov 9, 2007)

3.9ghz on my QX6700.. It would go MORE, but I ran out of VCORE. I am VCORE limited at 1.6 volts..


----------



## quasar923 (Nov 9, 2007)

2.7 ghz not stable X2 3800 with the rig in my sig.  stable at 2.65


----------



## newconroer (Nov 9, 2007)

3.9 or so. Cooling was SOOOO NOT a factor. The board just shit itself. Then again I didn't go over 1.6 volts so...who knows.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 9, 2007)

3.96ghz out my e6750 






3.6ghz out my old amd 6000







and 4.6ghz out the old intel pentuim D






so the pentium D was my highest clocked speed even though the slowist of the 3 dualies  and ran the warmist to hahaha!!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 9, 2007)

newconroer said:


> 3.9 or so. Cooling was SOOOO NOT a factor. The board just shit itself. Then again I didn't go over 1.6 volts so...who knows.



the board isnt shit those nforce 650i chipsets overclock pretty good even though they run warm


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 9, 2007)

3.1GHz with my old crock  San Diego 3700+.
It passed 1M SuperPi but I cannot find any screen capture.
It is OCCT/Prime95 stable around 3GHz.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 9, 2007)

newconroer said:


> 3.9 or so. Cooling was SOOOO NOT a factor. The board just shit itself. Then again I didn't go over 1.6 volts so...who knows.



That was nice. Seemed like a non-comment. 650i is a proven overclocker so... no idea where you are coming from!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 9, 2007)

Athlon XP-M 2600+ @3.1GHz. WILL NOT BOOT INTO WINDOWS [hangs at the boot screen, LOL]

I'm going higher once I get a water cooler, and a Athlon XP-M 3000+


----------



## nhlrocker (Nov 9, 2007)

core 2 duo @ 2.33ghz-3.00ghz
stable, without changing any voltages


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Athlon XP-M 2600+ @3.1GHz. WILL NOT BOOT INTO WINDOWS [hangs at the boot screen, LOL]
> 
> I'm going higher once I get a water cooler, and a Athlon XP-M 3000+



Save it for a new rig.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 9, 2007)

Save what? Money? Why? It's going to be a gift from my uncle for re-doing his roof, and mowing his lawn!


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

Tell him to give you money instead.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't want any money for this. lol.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 16, 2007)

Inspired by high overclocks in this thread, went for the big "4".






Awe... if it would just give me that last .1Mhz 

The minor bus increase + Mhz gained more than made up for the lower memory speed in benchmarks. No 5/8 ratio available, so it's running at 375Mhz (2/3).


----------



## hat (Nov 16, 2007)

My memory sucks... not stable at 300MHz 4-4-4-12-1T 2.1v? 
Jizzler... I reccomend dropping that multi to 14 and putting FSB at 285. If possible. Your PC might not like the multi and you may end up clearing CMOS.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 16, 2007)

The 550 was a poor clocker






The 631 was a beast till i killed it removing the IHS. Also had a 630 which did well over 4ghz no ss tho.






I'm sure my e6420 had more in it but couldn't post above fsb 486

And now my e6750 just posted @ 4279mhz


----------



## Rob! (Nov 16, 2007)

I hit 271, but this is a nice even number 

272 was giving me problems.  275 wouldn't boot at all, even if i upped the voltage to over 1.3v.  Stock is 1.25, this is at 1.28.

Haven't checked for stability yet (going to after I post), but I'm pretty impressed I actually reached this.

If I can get a stable OC at something fairly high I'm investing in a new HSF as my current one wont cut it for an OC 24/7.

EDIT:  I got it stable at 2.625GHZ at 250x10.5

I could probably go higher but I'm not going to bother.  I _really_ need a new cooler.  Unless does anyone think that my current HSF can handle that 525MHz overclock just fine?  I don't have a clue what my temps are as the Brisbane sensors are not working correctly.


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 2, 2007)

Well i posted winxp pro at 3.9 on air. Validated cpu-z and accomplished my highest overclock to date!to bad its not stableBut not bad for a suicide run.I really need to ditch air cooling and start looking at liquid or vapor phase so that i can reach the next level of goals that i have set for myself. 3.8 is the highest stable speed that i can currently sustain,but i don't run that profile unless i'm gaming hard.3.5 is where i usually keep it dial in at for everyday usage.


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is my overclock. A pentium 4 3.06GHz to 4.1GHz on air


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=238255


----------



## desadarius2002 (Dec 2, 2007)

e2140 @ 2.4ghz. damn memory wont go any higher.


----------



## trickson (Dec 2, 2007)

By trickson

Here is mine !


----------



## newconroer (Dec 2, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> the board isnt shit those nforce 650i chipsets overclock pretty good even though they run warm





tkpenalty said:


> That was nice. Seemed like a non-comment. 650i is a proven overclocker so... no idea where you are coming from!





Then you try and post at 1900 FBS on my board. I didn't say the chipset is bad, I said the (my) board shit itself. And, the 650 doesn't run hot, the 680 runs hot, despite not so great of differences.

I'm not the only one to hit a FSB wall in the 1700s, and have the board start to fail at the upper 1800s. Besides with a max of 1.6v where else could it go with a chip that has a locked multiplier?

CPU 1.6
FSB 1.4
SPP 1.4
RAM 2.1

That's the highest these boards can put out.


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 2, 2007)

Got bored and decided to join the 4.0 club today


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

busting out the AMD :O


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2007)

3.4GHz? On a WINDSOR?


----------



## Stige (Dec 3, 2007)

trickson said:


> By trickson
> 
> Here is mine !



Whats your NB/Memory Voltage and Memory Latencies on that?

I cant seem to get my comp to POST past ~3.6GHz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2007)

stige,my 6750 does 3.6ghz with 1.41 vcore.My mem timings are-4.4.4.12.And my nb voltage is 1.45v


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

Prescott Pentium 4HT 524 at 4.6GHz (actually, per CPU-Z in the screenie it's 4596.4MHz)

On air, BTW.  100% stable, too.









*how about that core voltage?!


----------

